

Last 'Great Escape' survivor dies - jaxc
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/10259664.stm

======
jaxc
The background on the escape from wikipedia:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stalag_Luft_III#The_.22Great_Es...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stalag_Luft_III#The_.22Great_Escape.22)

